# MicroDrain Reel and Camera



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Just received a special delivery yesterday, do you guys like my mail boxes? :biggrin:

Once again like the NavitrackII I got some time ago it was supposed to be in used condition but it looks brand new. There was a packing slip stating it had been repaired but not a spec of dirt with a new sticker on the camera head. Oh well that's good news for me. I saved I don't know somewhere around 1200$ than buying locally.

Well see if that thing really works for small pipes like kitchen lines, lav lines, laundry lines and it's supposed to work in toilets too, etc.

I'm amazed how compact it is and I'll be able to carry it in the truck. The CA-350 mini camera which I bought last year(Completely new for over 1/2 price) hooks onto the reel connection. However the cradle is too small, I'll use my heat gun to open it up.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Even though I bought the best mini cam for it(CA-350) the image is pretty poor. The technology ain't there yet, I bet cheap chinese camera monitors are way better.

This concludes all my tool "Wants". Seriously I think this was my last big ticket item. Even with the small tools I have everything I need so very few tool expenses from now on. I'm fully equipped.



.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats on the new toys. I love those mail boxes. Almost thought I saw a flexshaft for a moment there. I myself am waiting for some toys too. Finally got the k3800 ordered and also ordered the general speed rooter 92. I wonder what is next. I'm sure you will soon be looking at some new tool you did not know you needed until you saw it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I forgot to say I waited for almost a year to get a good deal. The most important part is the sonde, I'll be able to locate the head when there's a broken pipe in a wall or under the slab. I also think I'm the only one in the entire region if not the province to own one of these just like the mini jetter, sink drum, staircat and ropump.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Congrats on the new toys. I love those mail boxes. Almost thought I saw a flexshaft for a moment there. I myself am waiting for some toys too. Finally got the k3800 ordered and also ordered the general speed rooter 92. I wonder what is next. I'm sure you will soon be looking at some new tool you did not know you needed until you saw it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





You will not be disappointed by the 92. What size cable did you get? I have been using 5/8" for years but recently used a k-750 with 3/4" for a couple weeks and am debating switching. The 5/8" can do 2" 90's BUT only if you haven't used a repair head. It is extremely rare that I need to do 2" 90's.


Make sure you get a piece of 3/4" plywood for a ramp and you should do a block and tackle like I did. I used 3 pulleys, 2 was definitely not enough, 3 is nice.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Even though I bought the best mini cam for it(CA-350) the image is pretty poor. The technology ain't there yet, I bet cheap chinese camera monitors are way better..





I don't think the issue is the screen but rather the camera chip. Good resolution cameras get hot. With all the leds in the camera head you already have a ton of heat.










.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You can get an adapter to use any ridgid monitor.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Skoronesa:
I ordered the 92 with 5/8" cable because I only really see 4" and 3" and maybe and odd rare 6". Almost all sewer runs here are under 100'. The 92 should be here maybe within the next week and the k3800 should be here monday. 

Tango:
Is that two mail boxes and a big tool box or is it 3 mail boxes? Why do you have a box just for long tube mail?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> Tango:
> Is that two mail boxes and a big tool box or is it 3 mail boxes? Why do you have a box just for long tube mail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



My original mailbox I built on the left is for daily mail and medium sized packages, the one that reads tube parcel is for poster tubes which wouldn't fit in the mailbox. Now that I buy bigger stuff I don't want couriers leaving stuff at the door for my next door neighbor to steal so I bought a large tool chest, bolted it to the decking and made a custom lock. Close the lid and it locks in place until I come home to unlock it.

Several postmen and the mail woman all said they wished everyone had one of these because all packages are left outside by the door.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> My original mailbox I built on the left is for daily mail and medium sized packages, the one that reads tube parcel is for poster tubes which wouldn't fit in the mailbox. Now that I buy bigger stuff I don't want couriers leaving stuff at the door for my next door neighbor to steal so I bought a large tool chest, bolted it to the decking and made a custom lock. Close the lid and it locks in place until I come home to unlock it.
> 
> Several postmen and the mail woman all said they wished everyone had one of these because all packages are left outside by the door.


This is my one and only mailbox and despite a tiny lock built in to it, it has never been locked. Normally the UPS/FedEx or such just leave boxes on the front step or by the back door in the alley. Second pic the light is from the county sheriff's office building. We live in a safe little town and the sherif and his jail is literally a stones throw away.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> This is my one and only mailbox and despite a tiny lock built in to it, it has never been locked. Normally the UPS/FedEx or such just leave boxes on the front step or by the back door in the alley. Second pic the light is from the county sheriff's office building. We live in a safe little town and the sherif and his jail is literally a stones throw away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My neighbor would steal your jail!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> My neighbor would steal your jail!



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:








.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I've got the full size, mini, microreel, microdrain and nanoreel. Nope not bragging :biggrin:


I hate how the CA-350 boots up in sonde mode when using any of the smaller reels with a sonde. Very annoying! You would think Ridgid would have fixed this before releasing.


Also, you get way more power to the led's when powering from a full sized monitor except when using a reel without a sonde.


Overall I'm very disappointed with the CA-350. I had high hopes when they upped the battery voltage over the CA-300 but in more than one way it's worse.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> Even though I bought the best mini cam for it(CA-350) *the image is pretty poor*. The technology ain't there yet, I bet cheap chinese camera monitors are way better.
> 
> This concludes all my tool "Wants". Seriously I think this was my last big ticket item. Even with the small tools I have everything I need so very few tool expenses from now on. I'm fully equipped.
> 
> ...





Were the leds full power on these pics?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> Were the leds full power on these pics?





AssTyme said:


> I've got the full size, mini, microreel, microdrain and nanoreel. Nope not bragging :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I hate how the CA-350 boots up in sonde mode when using any of the smaller reels with a sonde. Very annoying! You would think Ridgid would have fixed this before releasing.
> ...


Oh nice, you have all of them! That's impressive and it makes sense for you because those are your main tools. Me I doubt I'll be using the reel more than once or twice a year so getting a larger monitor doesn't make sense. I'll see if there are adapters out there to fit my chinese camera, that would be cool.

As for the LEDs, I think were maxed out. I can always try again in a test pipe tomorrow. I'm not impressed with the CA-350, the image sucks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

A few more pics. I also put a piece of paper in a 1 1/2" abs. I had to slam it real hard to go through only one vent 90.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> A few more pics. I also put a piece of paper in a 1 1/2" abs. I had to slam it real hard to go through only one vent 90.


Use dish soap to help it go in. If it gets too sudsy then push it past the nearest tie-in to rinse it off then view the pipe on the way back.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Did they ever fix the issue with kinking for no damn reason


----------

